# so where are the spanish?



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Aug, Sept, Oct are supposed to be the hot months for them. 

i keep hearing 'anyday now' 

well has anyone been fishing for them yet at the bridges? i remember last year by now they were thick at Sykes


----------



## FromNolaToPcola (Jun 8, 2012)

*Spanish*

I have been finding lots and lots of Spanish in the bay.... But not in places that are highly fished ...it seems as if they were told to stay away from the usual spots they are caught. But I have limited on Spanish accidentally a handful of times in my boat trout fishing the bay.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i'm guessing the bait is still out in the bay and not moving into the bridges.. could be because of the weather.. once the bait moves near the bridges the spanish will follow of course


----------



## team landlockd (Mar 6, 2013)

Went out to Sykes on sunday, and the juvenile Spanish were everywheres. Couldn't keep LY on the hook...was hookin up as soon as the bait would hit the water. Id throw a handful of dead one's out every once ina while, which I'm sure I'll find out is illegal in some way. Lol. but they reminded me of piranha that were starved for months. Only managed 2 keepers though


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Pickens pier gets flooded with spanish and bobo.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Saw a couple legal ones caught at sikes Mon mid day. One was 20" +++


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

sounds like they have arrived then. time to rock and roll. will be out this weekend


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

They were thick on the east side of the Pass around midday on Monday.
Unfortunately, they were all small.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i would rather slay 12-15" spanish then hook up with 20"+ ones that are gonna tear up my rig and bite through my mono and be a pain to land on my light tackle. give me 3 or 4 12 inchers and that to me is 2 meals for me and my girl


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

*is there s a size limit on Spanish*

is there s a size limit on Spanish


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Kenn said:


> is there s a size limit on Spanish


12"


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

bag limit is 15. it should be dropped to 5 though... they are a blast to catch and wish there were more of them. and they taste delicious too. i know a lot of people don't like them which is fine, throw them back and leave them to me then


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

Emerald Ghost said:


> They were thick on the east side of the Pass around midday on Monday.
> Unfortunately, they were all small.


You should have been out there on Sunday. There were 4' rollers out in the pass, but the Spanish were thick and large. Well, at least on the end of my line lol some little 12"ers but most boated were 20-24"! All the ones that got off were 3ft+ obviously


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

Salt Fish, how far out the pass were you


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

Right in it. We would drift from the jetties off of sand is. Then all the way out to the second green buoy leaving the pass, then troll lures back and do it again


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

thanks for the tip, I will be down there Aug 11-18 and will give it a try


----------

